# Car booster seat



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been looking for a car booster seat that looks like it will be durable, stable, and safe. I've finally found one that I thought I'd see if any of you have used yet, or might be interested in. I tried to copy a picture of it, and it didn't work, so check out the site. It's about $80 plus shipping. It's washable and has a molded plastic base made from the same stuff as baby car seats. It looks bigger than the soft ones I've seen more commonly.

http://www.fidorido.com/

Any one used this one? Or have any input about good or bad points?

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry, I haven't used it. I use the Oversize Lookout II, which is also machine washable - that's good because after an hour in the car Kubrick will inevitable throw up on it.  I've tossed it in the washing machine with no problems. Here's a link to it: http://www.allpetsconsidered.com/xq...atid.17/subid.358/page./qx/productdetails.htm


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sheri,

I also have the Oversize Lookout II that Carolina mentioned. Scout loves it. It is very comfy - all dense foam underneath a removable, washable cover.

The regular Lookout II is a little smaller, but I am glad I got the Oversized one. Scout is 14.7 pounds.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I use the lookout seat too. It's hysterical watching Bailey climb up into it with Milo and they look like a dog sandwich. Mine is the regular size which I bought when Milo was a little puppy.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Another Lookout II owner here, too. :biggrin1:


----------



## Suzy (May 9, 2008)

Hi, I have one of the Lookout 11's as well. But I like the look of the one you posted. I like that the length of the seat goes toward the front seat rather than along the back seat. Looks like it would put the dog more within reach from the driver seat. I might be tempted to get one. I didn't get the oversize Lookout one as I didn't want to take up so much of the back seat. But the one you show looks like it would provide as much room as the bigger lookout and still give two seat spaces in back. And it looks very durable. Hope someone will post that actually has tried one. Thanks for your link.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I have a constant problem of keeping Henry in the Lookout seat. He pulls all the way to to front.

Lina - how do you keep Kubrick in there? Or he is just a good boy....


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Is this the one you all use? Mine love theirs. One is large and one is reg. They stay in them pretty well unless Vinny gets to hot in which case he gets down on the car seat between them because the air vent is there. I really should strap them in but I'm afraid they might try to jump off and strangle themselves.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

mellow - yes I have one of those too (in a blueish green plaid). Anyway, yes, I attach Henry and he pulls to me, you are right, he doesn't exactly strangle himself, but he will dangle if he needs to in order to get to my lap. ugh.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

gelbergirl said:


> mellow - yes I have one of those too (in a blueish green plaid). Anyway, yes, I attach Henry and he pulls to me, you are right, he doesn't exactly strangle himself, but he will dangle if he needs to in order to get to my lap. ugh.


........I really shouldn't laugh but that is funny, lol.....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ The Yap Wrap from QVC is what I use for Tori when she's riding in hers. I like it because the ring to attach to is at the bottom of the harness not the top, by her neck. Her seat is a navy micro-suede and doesn't have any of the "lambs wool". I think it may stay cooler as a result.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I too have Oversized Look Out seats for Benji and Lizzie. I cover the seats with large washable piddle pads as it keeps the cover clean. Benji has motionsickness and it is easy to clean the pad than the seat cover. The seat definitly has helped with his motion sickness as it is very comfy. The pads also help when their paws are dirty after going on an outing.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I also have the oversized lookout 2 carseat in the pink microsuede. Mindy loves it and I use the soft harness(Puppia) and attach her. I cover the cushion in a soft cotton pillowcase which keeps her cooler. I use it in the front seat as my car's airbags are disabled in that seat because the weight is too light which is the main reason it is suggested for the back seat. Cocotini does not like the seat- she doesn't like to look out the window and she gets carsick, too. I got a neat little crate (blue) from Petsmart and the lid opens on the top as well as the front- she loves it. Everytime she goes in it she curls right up and goes to sleep wherever we are going. Works out OK as they don't fight over which seat they go into!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am another Lookout car seat and yap wrap user!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Lookout Seat as well!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

you are all so lucky to have your havs and other pets use the Lookout.

I made an executive decision today. I am going to have to get a hard, plastic crate to put Henry into when we are on the road. 

It'll be safer for both of us, and I won't have to wrestle Henry with 1 arm to try to keep him in the Lookout seat. Safety first!


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Look out seats here too and mine love them. We use a harness so there isn't any chance of choking if someone hops out, but so far everybody has stayed put.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Another happy Lookout car seat owner. I have the small size lookout II, which Bugsy loves and he is not the only one. My 40+ lb standard Brandy loves to squeeze herself into the little seat too, I have to get a picture!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

juliav said:


> Another happy Lookout car seat owner. I have the small size lookout II, which Bugsy loves and he is not the only one. My 40+ lb standard Brandy loves to squeeze herself into the little seat too, I have to get a picture!


Umm, Julia, I really do want to see that!!!! hoto:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Wow, the majority is definitely for the Lookout II. But, it still looks to me like the narrower, but longer, shape and firmer base would be better, since I don't already have one yet. The Lookout looks a bit tippier, and it is good to read that some of you have had some concerns about the dogs being able to get themselves in trouble with getting out of it. With this Fidorider that isn't possible. They are pretty well secure...This has been interesting, though, and I'm going to have to give this some more serious thought.

They sure are all expensive, though, aren't they?! I wish you could check them out in person, instead of trying to do it over the internet. You guys' pictures really help.

Sheri


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

I have the Outward Hound Pet Lookout seat. Cuba will typically sit in it, but he doesn't really like it. He drools like crazy when he is in the car in general, but it seems worse when he's in his seat. I think the problem is the bottom is slippery and he slides around in it. That is a problem because I drive a manual and he definitely notices the shifts even if I don't. I got a crate pad to put in it today to see it is helps. I was looking for other products, but I have a sports coupe and my seats are low and awfully curvy. I also have to put him in the front seat. There is one called Solvit that might also work, but I'm not sure since my seat backs are curvy and the Solvit needs a flat back from what I read. Hopefully the crate pad will work. Now if I can only get him to stop drooling! I've taken to carrying around a roll of paper towels with me.

http://kyjen.com/products/category/pet-travel-gear/pt-auto/


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Sheri~ If you're using a harness w/the Lookout II, I don't see how the dog could get out of it. I attach one end of the tether that comes with it to the bottom part of the seatbelt that holds the carseat in place then attach the other end to her Yap Wrap harness. There's no way she could get out.

When she was younger she was prone to carsickness and the seat didn't seem to help it any. I know some have found the opposite to be true. What worked for her was to put her in a small crate on the floor of the back seat. Thank goodness, she finally outgrew the carsickness and can ride anywhere; front or back seat, crate or carseat. :biggrin1:

Good luck with your search!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Jane said:


> Umm, Julia, I really do want to see that!!!! hoto:


I will try to get a picture.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Could you tell me where you purchased your dog seat? Thanks Helene


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Sheri, which one did you end up getting?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I still like the FidoRido best. But, I haven't yet forked out the money for it--these seats are all so wonderful, but so expensive, too. With shipping I think the FidoRido will be close to $100. So, for now, I have jury-rigged an attachment that I made to fit on the passenger side seat belt while it is fastened. Then, I bought a nice halter to clip it onto. Tucker can't see out the window without standing up with front paws on the door, but it works for safety, I think.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

You need to take a picture Sheri!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> You need to take a picture Sheri!


Karla, I'll try to get a picture. Tucker doesn't like the camera, though, and usually stops what he's doing and hides his face if he knows I have it! But, maybe I can still get a picture of the "seat belt."


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Sheri....I did by Lizzy a car seat today it was a desent one and for now it works well its a look out....Lizzy hated it ...I took her for a ride to my Moms maybe 20 min ride and she was shaking and I kept petting her to let her no she is ok... coming home she was great.... so maybe a few rides not long ones she will get use to the seat,,,Helene


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karla,
Here are pictures of my on-the-cheap, jury-rigged seat belt for Tucker. I'd really like to get a nicer booster seat for him, but this will have to do for now. It got us through 14 hours of driving on the way home from Idaho last summer.


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Sheri..such a good idea.... I love Tuckers coloring, and wish Lizzy had a little more color to her....Helene


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Sheri,

Another car seat website. Free shipping!

www.allpetfurniture.com and search car seats. They don't have the one you're considering, but they do have the Lookout II and other choices.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are the pictures?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Which pictures are you looking for? You can either go back to page one and start from there, or click on the blue sites listed within a post. Does that help?


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Karla,
> Here are pictures of my on-the-cheap, jury-rigged seat belt for Tucker. I'd really like to get a nicer booster seat for him, but this will have to do for now. It got us through 14 hours of driving on the way home from Idaho last summer.


Sheri,

How do you prevent Tucker from crawling into your lap? Cuba must rather be on my lap looking to the window than in his own seat. That's why I ended up going to the booster seat instead of using the seat belt harness I got. He might sit in his own seat when I first get into the car, but as soon as I put it into gear, he's in my lap :suspicious:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Esperanita said:


> Sheri,
> 
> How do you prevent Tucker from crawling into your lap? Cuba must rather be on my lap looking to the window than in his own seat. That's why I ended up going to the booster seat instead of using the seat belt harness I got. He might sit in his own seat when I first get into the car, but as soon as I put it into gear, he's in my lap :suspicious:


Esperanita,
He can't reach my lap with the length of strap he's attached with. Otherwise, he _might_ be!


----------



## Esperanita (Jul 12, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Esperanita,
> He can't reach my lap with the length of strap he's attached with. Otherwise, he _might_ be!


I see. I have a cozy little coupe. I might have to do something similar to what you did to make him stay in the seat. The one I have now actually connects to the seat belt buckle which means it's a small hop over the console and he's in my lap. I had one before that kept him in his seat, but he couldn't look out the window with it...


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Sheri.....I got a car set today ...Lizzy hated it at first but on her way home she was great is is a look out type....Helene


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Helene,
Most of the folks here have the Lookout, so I'm sure Lizzy will just need to get used to it, and then will be fine. I think a car seat would make life much easier and safer, too! She'll feel like a princess!


----------



## hyenna (Nov 10, 2008)

Good Morning Sheri.... Lizzy, I think will do fine...yes it is going to be different for her but as you said...safe for the both of us....Helene


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Sheri - Santa bought this one for Gracie. She loves it because she can see out the window now. The only problem - I can't get her to sit down and I'm afraid she will fall out and strangle herself. It straps to the seat with the seat belt and has a small tether attached to the seat. I think it was a good purchase. I only justified the cost because Santa had a gift card to help the purchase. It is somewhat similar to the FidoRido that you had mentioned.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755198&keepsr=0


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi everyone! I was reading this subject and just wanted to comment on the car seats. We have two hav's and got them used to the Delux Outward Hounds when they were six weeks old. We put harnesses on them which keeps them in place and there is no way they can get up over the side and then attached the harness to the car seats. It would be dangerous to put collars on for if they got over the sides they could strangle themselves. Even as puppies they had to get used to them. I lost my last dog to a rupture cervical disc and even though they said it was probably genetic I took every procaution not to let that ever happen again. The boys love their car seats for they can look out the windows. At redlights and stop signs we always see people in the car next to us smiling and pointing to our back windows looking at the boys. You can see the first Outward Hounds in my first video ....those were the standard ones. The delux has a air cushion underneath which is more comfortable for them. Good luck and be safe to everyone.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen, I've been thinking about that one...it is in second place in my mind, and it is half the cost of the FidoRido. But, it seems a little bit small (to me) for the long trips I take (of many hours.) That is why I've hesitated on that one. But, I do like it. Thanks for posting that you got it and are happy. How much does Gracie weigh now?


----------



## irishnproud2b (Jan 13, 2009)

I got my 2 Havs a car seat before I knew there were so many choices. We got Holly first, so she got a car seat first. She absolutely hated it because she was so far down in the seat, she couldn't see anything. She stood on her toes to keep her head above the rim. So we filled her seat with soft fleece (blankets) and covered it with towels (she gets car sick). We put a harness on her and hooked it to the car seat. We did the same for Duffy. They love their seats now that we "raised" them up. They are soft, washable, and cheaper than the others. I paid $40 each. I found one on Petsmart's site for more than what I paid. I did get them on the net. http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755176


----------

